# UK Visit Visa refused - False allegations in Refusal Letters



## NWGR (Aug 21, 2015)

I was trying visit UK with my wife for holiday for 3 weeks. Cost of the holiday was roughly £2500.

But our visa was refused with the reason that I do not have enough funds. But I had enough funds (Approx. £8,000) and due to financial requirement of providing a Bank guarantee with buying a new car I had to transfer some my money from one account to another (Both are under my name).

I provided them both bank pass books with my initial application, but Visa officer had just considered the final deposit as a large sum deposited on one account and other did not have enough funds, and he suspected that these funds are not genuinely mine.

I am a Sri Lankan, and please find a extract from the initial refusal notice.

"I noted that the first Bank had minimal funds. One bank account contained two recent credits from your employer, including an annual bonus. Your spouse's bank account showed a recent salary credit. The other bank account however showed substantial deposits over the last 4 months. These did not correspond with your given incomes, and the provenace of theses funds was not evidenced. I am not satisfied that these finds are genuinely yours and are available to you. While you provided evidence of available finds as described above, the bulk of these were to be used on the visit. Your supporting letter did not adequatley explain all of your funding or your funding or you did not submit evidence of it, and the outlay of 2,300 on a short holiday, given the available funds, was disproportionate in your circumstances. I do not have an accurate picture of your circumstances in Sri Lanka therefore, and this leads me to doubt the credibility of your application as a visitor.

In order to access your intentions in UK I must consider your personal circumstances and I note that you have not submitted satisfactory evidence of your personal and ficnacial ciscumstances. Without such evidence I am not intend to leave the UK at the end of your visit as stated by you; and do not intend to live for extended periods in the United Kingdom through frequent or successive visits or that you are genuinly seeking entry as a visitor for a period exceeding 6 months. Therefore, your application is refused under Appendix V 4.2 (a-e) of the Immigration rules."


UPDATE AS OF 08/14/15

I reapplied with a five page cover letter explaining all the allegations in the previous refusal letter with proof from banks (Letters confirming the Bank guarantee, etc). Both me and my wife are full time employed graduate professional Engineers. We have supplied evidence for last six months salary slips and letters confirming the leave for the holiday. But, Visa was refused once again.

But I am quite baffled and surprised with the refusal letter. Below is a extract from my wifes refusal letter.

“I have refused your application for a visit visa because I am not satisfied that you meet the requirements of paragraph(s) V4.2 of Appendix V: Immigration Rules for Visitors because: You have submitted an application at the same time as your spouse (CHENNAI /XXXXXX).

You have stated that you are supported by your spouse/partner/other that you have no income of your own and you appear to be financially dependent on your spouse. You have submitted one set of documents in support of yours and your spouse's applications and he has consented to UK Visas & immigration using information about him in considering your application. His application has been refused for the following reasons:”

What my surprise is that I have clearly stated the my wife is Full time employed and with the salary slips and letter from her employer to confirm the same. Therefore, this is a very serious false allegation.

My refusal letter is as below;

“I need to take into account all the evidence available to me to make an informed decision about your application. Part of that evidence is the information you provided in your previous application for a visit visa on 29/06/15. This application was subsequently refused on 09/07/2015, because the evidence did not support your circumstances and plans. You have not sent any new evidence with your new application to overcome our doubts about your circumstances and plans. I have also noticed the following differences between the evidence of your circumstances now and the evidence you sent us with your last application, which you have not explained to my satisfaction.

You have now submitted up to date letters from your banks and you and your spouse's employers. I note that in your previous application you stated that you had £2,300 (LKR. 465,198) between you for your holiday in the UK. ln your current applications you have stated that you will have £2,500 (LKR. 505,650) available and that your spouse will have £1,500 (LKR. 303,390) available for your holiday. Therefore, a combined total of £5,000 (LKR. 809,039). You have increased the amount you propose to spend on your holiday, despite the fact that you have submitted evidence that you have recently purchased a new car. Incidentally, you have not submitted any evidence of how you financed the purchase of a new car. The apparent ambiguity around the amount of money you will have available for your holiday further damages the credibility of your application.

On balance; this leads me to doubt that the information in your new application is accurate. I am not satisfied that you plan to leave the UK at the end of your visit or that you are genuinely seeking entry as a general visitor for period not exceeding 6 months.

I am therefore not satisfied you will leave the UK at the end of your visit (V 4.2 (a)). I am therefore not satisfied you will have sufficient funds to cover all reasonable costs in relation to Your visit without working or accessing public funds (V 4.2 (e)).”

Visa Officer stated that I haven't provide any new evidence, whereas I provided new evidence to prove the transactions within the banks to answer the allegations in the previous refusal letter and to prove why I did those transactions, I provided evidence to prove my genuine reason of buying the car. I didn't provide how I financed the car, because I thought that they would logically think that I would not buy myself a car with someone else money, and money for the same was in my accounts for some time and I didn't thought of explaining since it was not questioned in the earlier refusal letter as well.

Furthermore, he states that I have increased the amount I have planned to spend in UK (Actually I have reduced), whereas he has compared the "Actual Cost" of the previous application and the "Amount of funds we have for this trip" in the new application.

In simple terms;

Earlier application actual cost: £2,300
Earlier application total amount of funds we have for this trip: £4,000
New application actual cost: £1,900
New application total amount of funds we have for this trip: £4,000
And also looks like, he has trouble in adding numbers as well (£2,500 + £1,500 = £4,000)

This whole thing looks to me as if ECO has not reviewed my application properly and as If he was on a prior decision to refuse my Visa and wrote something comes in to his mind in the refusal letter. Now I am very disappointed with the UK Visa system, and I don't think that by reapplying I would do myself any good due to all those poor decisions.

Since I cannot appeal or ask for an administrative review, looks like I am out of options.Is it possible for me to complain this via Home Office complaints?


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

These are not "false allegations". They're just working with what you give them. It sounds like you're still not giving a clear enough picture of your overall financial circumstances. At this point, maybe she should just come visit you.


----------



## NWGR (Aug 21, 2015)

You misunderstood my situation. Both me and my wife applied Visa for UK. Both of us are living together in sri lanka. Just to tell you the biggest false allegation in this Refusal letter, is that ECO telling that My wife does not have a income of her own and financially dependent on me.

This is "False", as my wife is full time employed, which we have stated in her application and also supplied salary slips for last six months and a letter from her employer confirming her position and approved leave.

This is what I am trying to tell you. They were not working with "What they have been given by us". They have neglected the documents and information supplied with our applications.


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

I think you basically just complicated it a bit too much and they got confused and when they get even slightly confused or suspicious, they tend to refuse visas. 

It's not a good idea to play with bank accounts and money transfers prior to the visa application. What they basically want to see is that you receive salary and that salary enables you to set aside a certain amount of money for your holiday. And they want to see ties to the country in which you live. 

What me and my friend did many years ago when we applied for our first UK tourist visas was to present our finances separately. Then, because I had quite a bit more money than her, in the additional section on the form, we stated that we would like the applications to be considered jointly cause we were planning to travel together and that I am happy to lend her money in case she needs a loan for the trip and we were both issued visas. My sister and her partner did the same thing two years ago and were granted visas with no problems. They were staying with us and intended to spend around 1500 pounds between them for 10 days.

We both provided six months worth of bank statements from a) our current account showing income and expenditure and b) our savings account, again for six months, showing we could easily afford the trip with about 1/3 of the money available there.

What I don't understand is how the car came into question at all. I mean, you supply bank statements for current account and for the savings account and hopefully, between the two, it's clear you can afford the trip. Same with your wife. I don't think UKVI cares for outgoings, all they care about is suspicious money appearing on accounts out of nowhere, prior to the trip - that raises alarm bells.


----------

